# Rocky Patel Vintage 1999 Robusto Cigar Review - Grand Prize



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

A beautiful natural with light spice and earthy taste with tiny hints of magic rolled in the leafs. Smoke this cigar if you have the chance. Aside ...

Read the full review here: Rocky Patel Vintage 1999 Robusto Cigar Review - Grand Prize


----------

